# Hautfarbe verdunkeln



## blumi91 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute...
ich wollte mich in einem Bild von mir als Schwarzer darstellen..:suspekt: 
Dazu hab ich jetzt schon (mit Filter->Verflüssigen!?) meine Lippen und Nase dicker gemacht...

*Jetzt will ich noch wissen wie ich meine Hautfarbe verdunkeln kann..*

Wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte; oder noch besser ein Tutorial nennen kann 
Vielen vielen Dank!!

mfg
blumi


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatten wir vor ein paar Jahren mal so einen Tutorial-Beitrag. Einfach mal die Forensuche bequemen. Der Begriff »Hautfarbe« kommt recht häufig vor.


----------



## digital art (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich würde folgender maßen vorgehen:
Haut mit Lasso-Werkzeug markieren. Rechter Mausklick, Ebene durch Kopie. Dann Strg-L und entsprechen verdunkeln. Dann Strg-U und die Sättigung stark verringern.
Hoffentlich hilfts


----------



## blumi91 (31. Oktober 2006)

Juhu ne einfache Anleitung 
Ich probier es die Woche mal aus..Habe gerade Probleme mit meinem PC, daher sind jetzt alle meine Programme gelöscht..
Aber vielen Dank schonmal an euch 2
Mfg
blumi


----------

